# Help provider based facility billing



## CRC CPC (Dec 22, 2009)

I work for a hospital (they bought out numerous physican offices)that has been approved to do provider based facility billing.   We just had a meeting and no one is familiar with this.  So I am asking my fellow AAPC members if they have any ideas on how to do this.  From what I understand we will bill a regular E&M and also a facility charge.   If anyone has any ideas please help.
Thank you,
Colleen R Cox CPC


----------



## amargison (Dec 22, 2009)

You will need to bill Medicare Part A and Part B with POS 22. Depending on the state that you are in you may have different option for billing Medicaid. For all other insurance you can bill either way (check with them). You can bill Global with POS 11 or Outpatient Hospital (split billing) with POS 22. We have problems with split billing with some of the insurances. The payment is a little higher but sometime the patient has two copays. 
Let me know if I can give you any more information.
Antonella Margison, CPC


----------



## CRC CPC (Dec 23, 2009)

*Thank you*

What are the facility codes we will bill?  I bill for several specialities and I have never billed any facility billing.  So any help would be appreciated.  My 
email is colleenrcoxmso@hotmail.com.  Thank you in advance for your help.

Colleen R Cox CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 23, 2009)

Colleen,
You will need the UB04 manual and it will help alot.  Facilities do not use place of service codes, they use revenue codes.  Also you need to know your bill types.  Most of this is explained in the manual.  I will send to your e-mail.


----------



## CRC CPC (Dec 23, 2009)

*Thank you*

Debra,
Thank you so much.  I see you on the forum a lot helping everyone.  I just printed out all the information and plan to take it home with me.  I have until April to figure it out.  Once again thank you for all your help.

Colleen R Cox CPC


----------



## cardiology101 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is is possible for you to send me this info also?  We just started billing for "PROVIDER BASED PHYSICIANS"
Your help would be greatly appreciated.

jmbakerrvhca@yahoo.com


----------



## valleycoder (Jun 22, 2011)

i agree, i've been searching for provider based billing information and it is VERY SCARCE!!!


----------



## Dolores McKenzie (Aug 1, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> Colleen,
> You will need the UB04 manual and it will help alot.  Facilities do not use place of service codes, they use revenue codes.  Also you need to know your bill types.  Most of this is explained in the manual.  I will send to your e-mail.


Hello Debra,

Could you please send the UB04 Manual information to me via email as well. Our coding department needs additional resources on split billing.

I would greatly appreciate it!
Thanking you in advance,
Dolores McKenzie, CPC

Dolores.McKenzie@monroeclinic.org


----------



## mell18 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello Debra! 
I too would appreciate the Ub manual for billing via email. My email is mel.bissessar@gmail.com
Thank you in advance!
Melissa


----------



## tanyaharberts (May 24, 2012)

Debra,
Would you please send me this also?  We are converting to PBB in July, so this would be very helpful.  Thank you so much!
-Tanya Prescott, CPC
tprescott@alexclinic.com


----------



## ssprinkle (May 25, 2012)

*UB 04 Manual*

Please send it to me also.    

Thanks, and very appreciative.


----------



## loribwelch (May 30, 2012)

Can I get a copy? We have Provider based Rural Health Clinics, but are just opening a Cardiology Provider based clinic. Thanks! 

Lori Welch

lwelch@clarendonhealth.com


----------



## kml1764 (Jul 2, 2012)

*This may help some of you!*

It's amazing what you can find when you just google for yourself.  


http://www.ubo4.net


----------



## estherbriones@att.net (Apr 24, 2017)

*Help from Texas*

Hi:

This thread is from 2012.  One of my providers recently opened a clinic (partnered with the local hospital) so this is a hospital-based clinic.....I am not sure on the provider (prof services side) billing.

If anyone can help, please send info and note any resources I can use/buy/loo-up, etc...?

Thanks!


----------

